# IPAD HELP: SCREEN COLORS CHANGED



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am hoping someone has an idea about what has happened with my DH ipad.....which is only a few days old (He got it Friday!). Tonight when he turned it on, he said the screen changed and that everything appears blurry and sort of pink. He says its like the pixels changed somehow. We tried calling apple support but they are closed for tonight. We've turned it off and back on, and that didn't work. My only other idea is to sync it with Itunes and restore to previous sync.

Does anybody know what happened?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like maybe this happened:

http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/iphone-3gs/three-fingers-three-times-65873.html

or

http://www.technipages.com/ipad-screen-appears-too-big-or-zoomed-in-too-much.html

Easy fix if this is what it is.

just double tap it using 3 fingers.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the help....but that wasn't it.....the background is pink.....kinda reminds me of a old tv where the channel didn't come in


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

UGH, sounds like a possible hardware issue.  Do you have a local Apple store you can call?  If it's not too late where you are, they might still be open and have someone you can talk to.    

If not, I'd try a reset--hold down the on/off switch and the home button together and shut down that way, then restart.

Then I'd try a synch with the computer.

But I'd bet it's a hardware issue that will require at least a direct consult with Apple, if not a return.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is hard to see on a picture.....when you look at it closely, it almost looks like it has had some sort of static interference.....it looks like the apps are blinking...or that there are lines moving on the ipad....hmm, I am not sure if i am explaining it right...I feel so bad for DH.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, that sounds awful! Have you gotten any feedback from Apple yet? I had absolutely no problems switching out my first iPad when I had wifi connection problems (even though now in retrospect I believe the problem was with my router, not my iPad).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In any case, it should still be under warranty.  Did he get AppleCare?  Apple's the best.  Are you near an Apple  Store?  I'm just four miles from my Apple orchard.  Good pickin's there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> thanks for the help....but that wasn't it.....the background is pink.....kinda reminds me of a old tv where the channel didn't come in


It definitely sounds like a hardware issue, keep us posted melissa!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> In any case, it should still be under warranty. Did he get AppleCare? Apple's the best. Are you near an Apple Store? I'm just four miles from my Apple orchard. Good pickin's there.


Is there a built in warranty for the first year, like on my my Powerbook? I did not opt for the AC plan cause I assumed there was.. and could get it later...


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, after much searching on the internet last night, we came up with NO solutions.....We are not near an apple store, so I scheduled for Apple support to contact him today. At some point last night his Ipad started working like normal again....BUT only if he was OUTSIDE! As soon as he would come into the condo, the screen started acting crazy again. It was the WEIRDEST thing. My ipad has given me NO trouble inside or outside. Finally right as we were going to bed, he looked at his ipad again (inside, i didn't make him sleep outside  ) the screen was fine. He checked it this morning and it appeared to be okay. I hope it somehow fixed itself; I did restore the settings using Itunes. 

Thanks everyone for your help and support! 

p.s. No, we didn't purchase Apple Care....i forgot to add it to the cart! (i have it for all my other apple products) Do you think I can still order it for both our ipads? I am also praying that Apple will HURRY and send our cases! They aren't scheduled to ship until the middle of June!  I may need to order one off amazon in the meanwhile.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can still purchase a Square Trade warranty.  You just can't file a claim within the first 30 days if you don't buy it on the same day as the iPad purchase.  (I think that's right.)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure black on white didn't get turned on in settings?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> p.s. No, we didn't purchase Apple Care....i forgot to add it to the cart! (i have it for all my other apple products) Do you think I can still order it for both our ipads? I am also praying that Apple will HURRY and send our cases! They aren't scheduled to ship until the middle of June! I may need to order one off amazon in the meanwhile.


Melissa, you can purchase Applecare anytime before the first year is up on your iPad. With SquareTrade you have to purchase within 90 days of getting your iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Melissa, you can purchase Applecare anytime before the first year is up on your iPad. With SquareTrade you have to purchase within 90 days of getting your iPad.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Is it a year? I thought purchase of AppleCare was also up to 90 after purchase of the Apple item.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Is it a year? I thought purchase of AppleCare was also up to 90 after purchase of the Apple item.


I am pretty sure it depends on the warranty that comes with it... each product comes with in a certain amount built in... I know for my Mac Book Pro it was 1 year but with my iPhone I think it was 90 days. The Apple Care covers you after the original warranty expires but you have to buy it before that one runs out.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You have a year to buy the applecare for the ipad.  I can't decide whether to buy the applecare or the square trade.  One has accidental; the other has tech support.  I need to buy the square trade tonight if I am going to because it's 30% off just for today.
Paula ny


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I went with the Square Trade.  I have apple care on my imac and my macbook and have never used it.  As for tech support, we have a lot of that right here on KB!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

well, DH ipad is still acting crazy. He contacted Apple today and they are sending him a new one overnight!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the applecare is a year


----------

